# [FTP] Jak ustawic odpowiednio prawa do usuwania plikow

## Bialy

Witam,

Zainstalowałem VSFTPD.

Zamysł mam taki, by po wrzuceniu plików na FTP użytkownik nie mógł ich usunąć (jeden login/hasło jest dzielone na kilka osób).

Bawiłem się opcjami

```
local_umask

file_open_mode
```

ale coś mi nie wychodzi.

Czy w ogóle jest to wykonalne, a jeśli tak to jak?

----------

## Jacekalex

Możesz, o ile pamiętam, spróbować dać bit SUID na folderze, wtedy pliki będą przejmowane na własność w trakcie zapisu, i dostaną uprawnienia zgodne z umask.

Czytałem o czymś takim wieki temu  :Wink: 

Innym wyjściem, (XX razy prostszym) jest Pure-ftpd i pure-uploadscript.

Sznurek: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-integrate-clamav-into-pureftpd-for-virus-scanning-on-debian-squeeze

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

